# DAV Gruppe Regensburg



## toubr (15. Oktober 2014)

Liebe Biker,

ich bin bisher in Regensburg meist mit dem DAV gefahren, bin dort auch Mitglied. Leider habe ich heute festgestellt, dass das DAV-Forum aktuell gesperrt ist. Da das Wetter noch gut ist, hätte ich für mich weiterhin gerne die Möglichkeit mich zu verabreden, um im Herbst noch ein paar Mal zu fahren. Deshalb hier die Frage welche weiteren Möglichkeiten es zur Verabredung noch gibt, vielleicht weis ja auch jemand, warum Bonzo das Forum geschlossen hat und auf eine geschlossene Facebookgruppe verweist,

Torsten Brückner


----------



## Thomas-G (16. Oktober 2014)

Hi Torsten,

bin auch öfters mitgefahren und stehe nun vor dem gleichen Problem.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toubr (16. Oktober 2014)

Wollte Bonzo schon bitten das Forum in verkleinerter Form nochmal auf zu machen, habe aber keine email von ihm. Impressum funktioniert auch nicht mehr ... Insgesamt ziemlich schade wie ich finde,

Torsten


----------



## Deleted176932 (16. Oktober 2014)

Wo fahren die, immer die gleiche Strecke immer um den Westen?

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Oktober 2014)

Na das waren wohl leider Kompetenzstreitigkeiten wer was macht. Hab mich eh gewundert das da auf einmal ein FB gruppe auftaucht.

Die im Forum eh nicht mehr viel los war, sollte sich die DAV-Mtb Gruppe vielleicht ins biketeam Regensburg integrieren.

Zum anderen ... meldet euch doch einfach bei Facebook an, das is im Moment halt die plattform ... der grosse Bruder kann nur das ausspionieren was man selbst dort hinschreibt und das muss man ja net. Das andere weiß er eh schon .


----------



## toubr (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Markus,

das werde ich wohl auch machen müssen. Finde es halt schade, dass keine Wahlmöglichkeit oder Diskussion stattfand. Aus Verzweiflung habe ich auch mal mit dem Account meiner Frau reingeschaut, aber ohne Mitglied der Gruppe zu sein siehste dann auch nichts. Kann man beim Biketeam auch mal so mitfahren oder wollen die gleich einen Beitritt?

lg

Torsten


----------



## bikemax-67 (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Torsten,

beim Biketeam kannst du jederzeit mitfahren, die Touren werden auf der Homepage www.biketeam-regensburg.de im Kalender veröffentlicht oder ebenfalls bei FB - Biketeam bzw in der Mountainbike Regensburg Gruppe von FB.


----------



## toubr (21. Oktober 2014)

bikemax-67 schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten,
> 
> beim Biketeam kannst du jederzeit mitfahren, die Touren werden auf der Homepage www.biketeam-regensburg.de im Kalender veröffentlicht oder ebenfalls bei FB - Biketeam bzw in der Mountainbike Regensburg Gruppe von FB.


Danke für die Info


----------



## bonzo10 (21. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Alle,
ich hab nun

via dav.bonzotours.de eine Umfrage bzgl Facebook gestartet
das Forum aufgrund der ersten Feedbacks wieder geöffnet
Ich fand es spannend, daß sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit schon so ein Feedback einstellt.
Persönlich halte ich auch nichts von der Facebook-Gruppe. und scheinbar bin ich mit meiner Einstellung nicht so ganz alleine...

So, bike on
Bonzo


----------



## Raizzz (22. Oktober 2014)

Servus Miteinander,

ich oute mich jetzt: ich bin Befürworter der FB-Gruppe 

da es schnell und unkompliziert ist. Gerade wenn man an einem schönen Tag noch schnell jemand für ne Tour sucht dann funktioniert das Super.

Termine können auch einfach bekannt gemacht werden und erhält gleich ein Feedback.

Interessieren würde mich, welche Reichweite das Forum hat / hatte ?
Wenn man die Resonanz auf Fragen und Vorschläge dort anschaut dann leider eher eine geringe - oder haben sich die Leser nur nicht beteiligt? Das wäre dann schade, denn das Forum lebt doch vom mitmachen bzw stirbt vom nicht-mitmachen.... (ps: auch ein "kann nicht / will nicht / find ich nicht gut   ist meiner Meinung nach besser als nichts)

Für "langfristige" Planungen und ähnliches hätte das Forum aus meiner Sicht durchaus eine wichtige Aufgabe zu leisten. Das bringt aber nur dann was wenn auch jemand mitmacht.

Es wäre schön, wenn sich viele MTB-ler einbringen ....   eventuell am nächsten Stammtisch am 11.11.2014 ab 19.00 Uhr im Chaplin?

Aber ganz unabhängig vom Online-Leben gibt es ja noch das Biken. Die Abschlussfahrt am 25.10. steht ins Haus. Haben sich auch alle brav angemeldet?

VG Rais


ps: Hallo NSA, immer schön auf meine Daten aufpassen - gelle ;-)


----------

